# 400ex



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

i went trail riding and the last trail of the day it died on me and wouldnt start off the push button what could be the problem


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

could be anything start off check and make shure its firing and getting gas


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

When you say wouldn't start off the push button was the starter turning the engine over?

If not start with your kill switch, make sure its in the run position.
Make sure your battery is fully charged 12.5 volts is considered fully charged.
You can have it load tested at the auto parts store for free.

Next if the engine is turning over but it won't start you need to make sure you're getting fuel and spark. Could be fouled plugs, dirty carb, very dirty air-filter.

Give us more info and report back!


----------

